# Giuseppe is older than Gianni



## laurika

Hi dear all, 
do you think that the following matches?

Giuseppe is older than Gianni, but both of them are tall, have brown hair and blue eyes.

Giuseppe è più grande di Gianni, ma tutti e due sono alti, castani e hanno gli occhi azzurri.

Thank you!


----------



## ivyity

Hi*
Your translation is very good!
but in italian you could also translate:
"Gianni è più vecchio di..., *entrambi hanno....."*
*Bye Ivy*


----------



## laurika

uhm, thank you!
so in this case as I understand "vecchio" can be used in the same meaning as "grande"? I was always evitating it thinking that "vecchio" could be take offensively!:-D Thank you for your help, ivyity!
about entrambi, yes, nice one too.. I will remember that.
thanks again!


----------



## Hermocrates

laurika said:


> uhm, thank you!
> so in this case as I understand "vecchio" can be used in the same meaning as "grande"? I was always evitating it thinking that "vecchio" could be take offensively!:-D Thank you for your help, ivyity!
> about entrambi, yes, nice one too.. I will remember that.
> thanks again!



Personally, I would say "più grande" instead of "più vecchio". I try to avoid using the adjective "vecchio" when talking about people. 

In particular, I would say "più grande" if talking about young people (e.g. children or young adults) and "più anziano" if talking about elderly people.

But that's just me.


----------



## laurika

Well, I have the same tendency, I wouldn´t like to offend anybody speaking about them, so that´s why I avoid use of "vecchio". But at the same time "più vecchio" is softer.. anyway, "anziano" wins  for me


----------



## ivyity

Yes I agree!
Surely we use "vecchio" only in a friendly conversation!
I wasn't clear..I wanted to underline that the word "grande" could have more meanings, but in this sentence we intend "più grande d'età", that's anziano o vecchio*
About "Entrambi": is the appropriate translation for "Both", we use the expression "tutti e due" more in a friendly conversation.
Bye ivy*


----------



## laurika

Good to know... Thanks!


----------



## Leo57

Hi
   According to my grammar book "maggiore and minore" are used to express age and "grande" and "piccolo" are used for size.  So (in view of this thread) is this correct?
e.g. 
Roberto è maggiore di suo fratello. Robert is older than his brother.
Roberto è la maggiore della famiglia. Robert is the oldest in the family.
Luigi è il fratello minore.  Louis is the younger brother.
Roberto è più grande del suo amico.  Robert is bigger/taller than his friend.
Stefano è più piccolo di suo fratello.  Stefano is smaller than his brother.


Ciao
Leo


----------



## pedale

Leo57 said:


> Hi
> According to my grammar book "maggiore and minore" are used to express age and "grande" and "piccolo" are used for size.  So (in view of this thread) is this correct?
> e.g.
> Roberto è maggiore di suo fratello. Robert is older than his brother.
> Roberto è la maggiore della famiglia. Robert is the oldest in the family.
> Luigi è il fratello minore.  Louis is the younger brother.
> Roberto è più grande del suo amico.  Robert is bigger/taller than his friend.
> Stefano è più piccolo di suo fratello.  Stefano is smaller than his brother.
> 
> 
> Ciao
> Leo




I agree. " Maggiore " is proper


----------



## Leo57

pedale said:


> I agree. " Maggiore " is proper



Thankyou


----------



## federicoft

Leo57 said:


> Hi
> According to my grammar book "maggiore and minore" are used to express age and "grande" and "piccolo" are used for size.  So (in view of this thread) is this correct?
> e.g.
> Roberto è maggiore di suo fratello. Robert is older than his brother.
> Roberto è il maggiore della famiglia. Robert is the oldest in the family.
> Luigi è il fratello minore.  Louis is the younger brother.
> Roberto è più grande del suo amico.  Robert is bigger/taller than his friend.
> Stefano è più piccolo di suo fratello.  Stefano is smaller than his brother.



Hmm... I disagree with your grammar book.
When referred to people, grande/piccolo always refer to age, unless it is absolutely clear from the context they refer to size.
Taller/shorter is più alto/più basso.

Of course you can use maggiore/minore too, but I'd say when used as an adjective (_Carlo è maggiore di Mario_) it is a bit more formal than "più grande", and less common in spoken language. When used as a noun (_Carlo è il maggiore dei fratelli_) is perfectly ok though.


----------



## pedale

Yes federicoft, but when you say "maggiore" you attribute it to the age, instead "più grande" may be attributed to the age or to  the  height.
Ciao
pedale


----------



## federicoft

That's what I am saying.


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... sono d'accordo con Federico, anche se in realtà secondo me la differenza d'uso è anche fra comparativo (maggiore) e superlativo relativo (il maggiore), oltre che fra aggettivo e nome. Nella lingua parlata anch'io difficilmente userei _maggiore_ nella frase 'Roberto è maggiore/più grande di suo fratello', preferendo senz'altro _più grande_, mentre se volessi dire che è di stazza maggiore userei _più grosso_.


----------



## theartichoke

Hermocrates said:


> Personally, I would say "più grande" instead of "più vecchio". I try to avoid using the adjective "vecchio" when talking about people.
> In particular, I would say "più grande" if talking about young people (e.g. children or young adults) and "più anziano" if talking about elderly people.



Reopening this old thread just to clarify something that's always puzzled me. Over my years of speaking Italian, I've come to understand pretty much what's stated above: if Giuseppe is 10 and Gianni is 5, then _Giuseppe è più grande di Gianni. _If Giuseppe is 85 and Gianni is 80, then _Giuseppe è più anziano di Gianni_. 

But what if Giuseppe is 40 and Gianni is 35? To my ear, both _grande_ and _anziano_ sound wrong when we're talking about adults who are long past being "bigger" than each other, but are nowhere near "elderly." Or is my problem that I'm thinking in English, where the direct translations (_più grande_: bigger; _più anziano_: more elderly) can't be used past / before a certain age range? In English we'd say simply that Giuseppe is older than Gianni, but "older" is perfectly neutral whether the two are 10 and 5, 40 and 35, or 85 and 80, whereas _vecchio_ sounds strange applied to kids, and at least mildly rude when applied to the elderly. Does it become neutral between the ages of, say, 25 and 65?


----------



## rcrivello

Dal Devoto-Oli 2017, alla voce _vecchio_: 
Con valore relativo, anche di persona abbastanza giovane: _ha trent’anni e suo fratello è di quattro anni più vecchio._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

theartichoke said:


> Reopening this old thread just to clarify something that's always puzzled me. Over my years of speaking Italian, I've come to understand pretty much what's stated above: if Giuseppe is 10 and Gianni is 5, then _Giuseppe è più grande di Gianni. _If Giuseppe is 85 and Gianni is 80, then _Giuseppe è più anziano di Gianni_.
> 
> But what if Giuseppe is 40 and Gianni is 35? To my ear, both _grande_ and _anziano_ sound wrong when we're talking about adults who are long past being "bigger" than each other, but are nowhere near "elderly." Or is my problem that I'm thinking in English, where the direct translations (_più grande_: bigger; _più anziano_: more elderly) can't be used past / before a certain age range? In English we'd say simply that Giuseppe is older than Gianni, but "older" is perfectly neutral whether the two are 10 and 5, 40 and 35, or 85 and 80, whereas _vecchio_ sounds strange applied to kids, and at least mildly rude when applied to the elderly. Does it become neutral between the ages of, say, 25 and 65?


I'd use "più grande" with kids, when the older brother is very likely to be also taller/bigger or with young people.
When you're talking about 30+ people, "più vecchio" is the best choice in my opinion.


----------



## King Crimson

O forse, in un caso come questo, per evitare il problema si potrebbe semplicemente dire _Gianni è più giovane di Giuseppe_ (ma mi rendo conto che non ho risposto alla domanda di art)


----------



## theartichoke

King Crimson said:


> O forse, in un caso come questo, per evitare il problema si potrebbe semplicemente dire _Gianni è più giovane di Giuseppe_ (ma mi rendo conto che non ho risposto alla domanda di art)



Allora, un piccolo problema c'è, anche per un madrelingua?


----------



## King Crimson

theartichoke said:


> Allora, un piccolo problema c'è, anche per un madrelingua?



Per quanto mi riguarda, sì, nel senso che per due persone tra i 30 e i 40 anni parlare di "più vecchio" mi sembrerebbe strano, però su questo ci sono opinioni diverse anche tra i madrelingua (basta leggere questa discussione per averne un assaggio). Ad esempio, recentemente ho sentito usare "più grande" anche per persone all'interno della fascia 30-40 (influenza del PC?), pertanto non credo ci sia una risposta "giusta" (o una risposta unica) alla tua domanda.
Un'altra possibilità sarebbe quella di usare "maggiore" ma, come è stato giustamente fatto rilevare (post 11), questa opzione ha un registro piuttosto formale e, inoltre, suona naturale solo quando viene usata tra consanguinei.
Comunque, ripeto, si tratta di una materia estremamente soggettiva, io stesso ho sempre un attimo di esitazione quando devo scegliere che termine utilizzare in situazioni di frontiera come quella che hai descritto.


----------



## Starless74

theartichoke said:


> Allora, un piccolo problema c'è, anche per un madrelingua?


Diciamo che, nel caso in esame, _più vecchio_ è il comparativo più corretto ma può suonare un po' indelicato per un'età "di mezzo" (come anche "anziano") poiché _vecchio_ nel linguaggio colloquiale ha una connotazione lievemente più "senile" dell'inglese _old_, che invece è "universale" da 0 a 100 anni. 

[ cross-posted ]


----------



## theartichoke

Given the complications, restructuring to KC's _Gianni è più giovane di Giuseppe_ is coming to sound like an excellent solution.  It's hard to imagine a case where you'd be absolutely _forced_ to say it the other way.

Since we're on the topic, does one ever say _Giuseppe ha più anni di Gianni_? Or does that sound weird / non-native?


----------



## Starless74

theartichoke said:


> does one ever say _Giuseppe ha più anni di Gianni_? Or does that sound weird / non-native?


La rima _anni_-_Gianni_ mi fa un po' ridere.  
Scherzi a parte, _ha più anni_ / _meno anni_ suona un po' artificioso, se non specifichi quanti anni.
A questo punto, meglio: _Giuseppe ha _[_x_]_ anni più di Gianni_.


----------



## Blackman

Giuseppe is senior than/to/of Gianni?


----------



## theartichoke

Blackman said:


> Giuseppe is senior than/to/of Gianni?



"To" is the correct preposition, but "Giuseppe is senior to Gianni" wouldn't be used to mean that he's older. For me, at least, "senior to" refers only to workplace hierarchies and the concept of "seniority" by which long-term employees are prioritized over newer employees.


----------



## Blackman

_She's 5 years my senior_ è proprio qui su WR. Forse è più AE che CE o BE.


----------



## rrose17

As arti wrote it's the expression _to be senior *to*_ that would refer solely to a workplace situation. 


Blackman said:


> She's 5 years my senior


You're absolutely right that this exists but is extremely formal and rather old-fashioned sounding. Perhaps it's similar to "maggiore" in that respect?


----------



## King Crimson

Anyway, the problem -- and the subject of this thread --  is on the Italian side of the translation, that is how to render the "older" of the thread title in Italian for different age brackets.


----------



## Tellure

Starless74 said:


> A questo punto, meglio: _Giuseppe ha _[_x_]_ anni più di Gianni_.


Per me è questo il modo più naturale, ed è comunque quello che uso io.


----------



## theartichoke

Starless74 said:


> A questo punto, meglio: _Giuseppe ha _[_x_]_ anni più di Gianni_.





Tellure said:


> Per me è questo il modo più naturale, ed è comunque quello che uso io.



And what would you say, Tellure, if you didn't know how many years older he was, but simply wanted to say that he was older?


----------



## Tellure

theartichoke said:


> And what would you say, Tellure, if you didn't know how many years older he was, but simply wanted to say that he was older?


🙄 Io dico "è più piccolo/grande d'età di...", oppure "ha qualche anno in più/in meno di...". Ma non mi ero mai posta il problema fino ad oggi, per cui non saprei se sia solo un mio modo di esprimermi.
In ogni caso, dovrebbe funzionare abbastanza bene, penso.


----------



## theartichoke

Tellure said:


> "ha qualche anno in più/in meno di..."



Now there's a good option!   It's funny how "old" has the same negative connotations as "vecchio," but as soon as it's comparative -- "older than" -- it becomes completely neutral, while "più vecchio" does not.


----------



## Pietruzzo

theartichoke said:


> "old" has the same negative connotations as "vecchio," but


Well..."How old are you" is rather neutral, isn't it?


Paulfromitaly said:


> I'd use "più grande" with kids, when the older brother is very likely to be also taller/bigger or with young people.
> When you're talking about 30+ people, "più vecchio" is the best choice in my opinion.


I would use "più grande" for any age range but it might also depend on regional usage.


----------



## theartichoke

Pietruzzo said:


> Well..."How old are you" is rather neutral, isn't it?



Sure, but "How old are you?" "I am 10 years old" are set expressions that have little to do with "old" as an adjective, and are arguably in the same sliding-scale field of meaning as "older." On the other hand, "John is young and Joe is old" is not particularly polite to Joe.


----------



## effeundici

I absolutely agree that between 30 and 70 , both grande and vecchio sound weird. You must choose either to sound childish (grande) or a bit offensive (vecchio). I live this experience every now and then.


----------



## D845

I think that a very neutral way of expressing 'older/younger than' could be:

Gianni ha un'età maggiore/minore di Pietro.

Or also (more colloquially) 'ha più anni/meno anni di', as also noticed above by someone.


----------



## Tellure

D845 said:


> I think that a very neutral way of expressing 'older/younger than' could be:
> 
> Gianni ha un'età maggiore/minore di Pietro.
> 
> Or also (more colloquially) 'ha più anni/meno anni di', as also noticed above by someone.


Non mi sembrano modi di dire molto usati.


----------



## D845

Tellure said:


> Non mi sembrano modi di dire molto usati.



'Io ho più anni di te'
'La mia età è maggiore della tua'

Li trovo modi del tutto naturali di esprimere il concetto (specie il primo). E anche più appropriati di 'io sono più vecchio di te', che suona decisamente colloquiale. In ogni caso, per esprimere la neutralità richiesta da chi ha posto la domanda si tratta senza dubbio dei modi più immediati che mi vengono in mente.


----------



## Tellure

D845 said:


> 'Io ho più anni di te'
> 'La mia età è maggiore della tua'
> 
> Li trovo modi del tutto naturali di esprimere il concetto (specie il primo). E anche più appropriati di 'io sono più vecchio di te', che suona decisamente colloquiale. In ogni caso, per esprimere la neutralità richiesta da chi ha posto la domanda si tratta senza dubbio dei modi più immediati che mi vengono in mente. Ma se hai alternative 'neutre' migliori di queste, suggeriscile.


Non ho detto che siano errate, solo non molto usate. 
Io ho già risposto (post #31), ma non so se siano alternative migliori, mi sembrano semplicemente più usate e naturali. Parere personale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

D845 said:


> 'La mia età è maggiore della tua'


Concordo con Tellure - Questo modo di esprimere il concetto è del tutto innaturale, anche se comprensibile. Sembra una frase da libro di grammatica per stranieri.


----------



## D845

Paulfromitaly said:


> Concordo con Tellure - Questo modo di esprimere il concetto è del tutto innaturale, anche se comprensibile. Sembra una frase da libro di grammatica per stranieri.



"Siccome ho più anni di te, sarà bene che mi ascolti e fai ciò che ti dico."

Cosa c'è di artificioso, scusate? Certamente non tutti gli usi di "older than" possono essere coperti con questa espressione, ma non trovo affatto "manualistica" una frase come quella sopra. Al contrario, è italiano di tutti i giorni.
Diverso il caso di "maggiore/minore età", che è senza dubbio ricercato ma nello scritto lo trovo adeguato (se non sto scrivendo al mio migliore amico, s'intende).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

D845 said:


> Diverso il caso di "maggiore/minore età", che è senza dubbio ricercato ma nello scritto lo trovo adeguato


Ho commentato proprio quella struttura e ripeto, a me sembra una frase da libro di testo, del tipo "scrivi 10 esempi usando le parole maggiore e minore". E' comprensibile, ma comunque la scelta meno naturale e idiomatica di tutte quelle proposte.


----------



## D845

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ho commentato proprio quella struttura e ripeto, a me sembra una frase da libro di testo, del tipo "scrivi 10 esempi usando le parole maggiore e minore". E' comprensibile, ma comunque la scelta meno naturale e idiomatica di tutte quelle proposte.



Io non trovo molta differenza tra:

La mia età è maggiore della tua
(Io) sono più grande d'età di te

Nel parlato colloquiale, molto difficilmente userei l'una o l'altra costruzione. Nello scritto le trovo invece entrambe adeguate e non particolarmente pompose. E' chiaro che ci sono differenze di registro ed è giusto metterlo in evidenza (come ho fatto anche io nel mio post, comunque). Ma il "parla come mangi" non per forza deve essere una regola per tutte le occasioni. C'è spazio anche per uno stile più ricercato ed accurato della lingua, senza per questo classificarlo come relitto preistorico o gergo da Accademia della Crusca. E del resto nessuno qui ha specificato che si volessero espressioni esclusivamente colloquiali, mi pare.


----------

